# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ >  Сценарии конкурса "Помним, верим, храним"

## Рамоновна

Дорогие форумчане! Выставляю сценарии, которые принимают участие в конкурсе "Помним, верим, храним".

Читайте, определяйтесь, выбирайте. 
*
* *Голосование-в опросе 

* В посте вы можете указать н*омера понравившихся сценариев*. Каждый голосующий имеет право проголосовать не более чем за *5 сценариев. 
* 

Голоса специально зарегистрированных для голосования пользователей не принимаются во внимание.

*Добавлено через 8 минут*


СЦЕНАРИЙ № 1

*Утренник для детей подготовительной к школе группы.*

_Дети заходят в зал под песню «День победы»._

Ведущий. Ребята, кто мне скажет, какой праздник мы сегодня будем отмечать?

Ребёнок. Что такое День Победы?
Это утренний парад:
Едут танки и ракеты,
Марширует строй солдат.

Что такое День Победы?
Это праздничный салют.
Фейерверк взлетает в небо,
Рассыпаясь там и тут.

Что такое День Победы?
Это песни за столом,
Это речи и беседы,
Это дедушкин альбом.

Это фрукты и конфеты,
Это запахи весны…
Что такое День Победы – 
Это, значит, нет войны!

*Песня «Парад победы»*

Ведущий. Ребята, давайте окунёмся с вами в прошлое, на 68 лет назад в день 22 июня 1941 года. 

Ребёнок. Солнце светит, пахнет хлебом,
Лес шумит, река, трава…
Хорошо под мирным небом
Слышать добрые слова.

Хорошо зимой и летом,
В день осенний и весной
Наслаждаться ярким светом,
Звонкой мирной тишиной.

Ведущий. Действительно, этот день был солнечным мирным. В этот день закончились выпускные экзамены. По всей стране начались выпускные вечера в школах. Вихрем закружились юные пары в вальсе.

*Вальс.* (В конце танца звучат взрывы, сигналы тревоги).

Ребёнок. Та ночь полна июньской прелести,
Для них не пожалела света.
Грядущим аттестатом зрелости
Их озаряло это лето.

С утра – экзамен по истории.
Им так хотелось отличиться!
Бессоннице счастливой вторили
Века, события и лица.

Какие им отметки выставит
Учитель завтра, напоследок?
И над Россией колосистою
Витали вздохи однолеток.

Но вдруг рвануло за околицей,
И в брызгах стёкол, в туче щебня
Волной воздушной с подоконника
Смело тетрадку и учебник.

_(Тихо играет музыка: «Вставай, страна огромная».)_

Ребёнок. Над предрассветными просторами
Бомбардировщики маячили,
И значит новый курс истории
Десятиклассниками начат.

Ребёнок. Дорогой героев, дорогой отцов
Шагают бесстрашные люди,
И в час испытания каждый готов
Закрыть свою Родину грудью.

Ведущий. Да, не лёгкие времена настали для всей страны, для всех людей. Ровно 3 года 10 месяцев и 18 дней шла Великая Отечественная война. Нет ни одной семьи, которую не коснулось бы горе. Вспомним тех, кто бился с врагом, страдал в концлагере, работал без сна и отдыха.

Ребёнок. Шли бойцы на восток,
Даже сосны кричали в печали,
Шли бойцы на восток,
Шли они – и молчали. Молчали.

Ведущий. Шли солдаты на войну, а сами думали о доме, о близких и любимых. Было трудно, было страшно. Но бойцы давали клятву не отступать.

Ребёнок. Клянусь: назад ни шагу!
Скорей я мертвый сам
На эту землю лягу,
Чем эту землю сдам.
Клянусь, мы будем квиты
С врагом. Даю обет,
Что смыты, будут кровью
Следы его побед!
А если я нарушу
Ту клятву, что даю,
А если вдруг я струшу
Перед врагом в бою,
Суровой мерой мерьте
Позор моей вины:
Пусть покарает смертью
Меня закон войны!

Ребёнок. Война – жесточе нету слова,
Война – печальней нету слова.
Война – святее нету слова
В тоске и славе этих лет.
И на устах у нас иного
Ещё не может быть и нет.

Ведущий.Солдаты воевали, а женщины ждали бойцов с фронта. Мать – сына, жена – мужа, дочь – отца, невеста – жениха.

*Песня «Катюша».*

Ведущий. Наши прадеды не вторгались в чужие пределы. Они защищали свой дом, свою семью. 

Ребёнок. Ни встать, ни двинуться – такой кругом огонь!
Винтовку стиснула горячая ладонь.
Вот так лежали мы. А в сизой мгле, вдали,
Над фронтом пролетали журавли.
И так хотелось стать нам журавлями!
Тогда мы поднялись с израненной земли,-
Пусть мины, пусть огонь,
За вами журавли!

Ведущий. Победа доставалась ценой самого дорогого, что есть у человека, - жизни. Много мужей и сыновей полегло на поле боя, не вернулись домой.

Ребёнок. Забыть тот горький год неблизкий
Мы никогда бы не смогли.
По всей России обелиски,
Как души, рвутся из земли.
Они легли на поле боя, - 
Жить начинавшие едва,
Чтоб было небо голубое,
Была зелёная трава.

Ведущий. В этот памятный день люди несут к обелискам, памятникам цветы, давайте и мы возложим к обелиску погибших солдат, свои цветы.

*Композиция с цветами под музыку «Журавли».*
_(Дети оставляют цветы у стены и отходят на места, звучит реквием.)_

Ведущий. Российский воин, Российский солдат, во все времена был непобедимым, храбрым и сильным, потому что любил свою землю, берёг её. С большой болью в душе мы скорбим о тех, кто не вернулся с поля боя. 
Куда б ни шёл, ни ехал ты, но здесь остановись.
Могиле этой дорогой всем сердцем поклонись.
И для тебя и для меня он сделал всё, что мог,
Себя в бою не пожалел, а Родину сберёг.

Минутой молчания почтим память, и каждый в душе поблагодарит погибших солдат за тот счастливый мир, в котором мы живём.

*Минута молчания.*

Ребёнок. Янтарные рассветы, и закаты,
И белизна снегов, и зелень трав – 
Всё это сберегли солдаты,
Врага, разбив и смертью смерть поправ.

Не только за свою страну
Солдаты гибли в ту войну,
А чтобы люди всей земли
Спокойно ночью спать могли.
Ребёнок. В десятилетиях не утонули
Их лица, подвиги и имена;
У их могил в почётном карауле
Стоит сегодня вся моя страна.

Клянёмся!
Ни единый выстрел
Не потревожит ваш покой!
Великой памятью людской
Перед солдатским обелиском.

*Песня «Вечный огонь».
*
Ведущий. 8 мая 1945 года фашистской Германией был подписан акт о капитуляции. 9 Мая был объявлен Днём Победы.

Ребёнок. Тем майским светом озарён,
Под залпами салюта,
Солдат, о мире думал он
В ту самую минуту.
О нас, кому дано не знать
Про третью мировую;
О нас, кому Отчизна – мать
Дала судьбу другую.

Ребёнок. Слава! Слава ветеранам!
Слава армии родной!
Развивайся флаг трехцветный
Над Отчизной дорогой!

Пусть гремит салют Победы,
Этим светом мир согреет.
Поздравляем наших дедов,
Шлём огромный им привет!

*Песня «Салют».*

Ребёнок. Давным-давно пора забыть
О ружьях или пушках.
И если войнам всё же быть,
То войнам на подушках
Она всегда под головой,
И лучше автомата
Дух повышает боевой
У каждого солдата!
Бац! Бац! Бух!
Полетел метелью пух!
Бах! Трах! Шмяк!
Убежал с позором враг!
Понятно, каждый генерал
О подвигах мечтает…
Но если битву проиграл,
Пусть всё и подметает!

Ребёнок. Нам дорог этот мир, 
Где мы живём,
Где птичьи голоса
И смех детей.
Давайте от беды его спасём,
Пусть будет этот мир ещё светлей.

Ребёнок. Пусть аист гнёзда вьёт на крыше,
Курлычат в небе журавли,
Пусть будет мир, он так нам нужен,
Он нужен детям всей Земли.

Ребята, давайте назло непогодам.
Обнимем планету своим хороводом.

*Песня «Большой хоровод».*

Ведущий. На этом наш праздник закончен, давайте, сохраним в наших сердцах все те слова, что мы сегодня говорили. С праздником Победы вас!

*Добавлено через 22 минуты*
СЦЕНАРИЙ № 2
От автора: то, что высылаю - не полноценный сценарий: не прописываю середину (наполняйте чем хотите, по возможности, по финансам, т. д.) мизансцены не происываю: на усмотрение постановщика, материал можно разбивать и трансформировать по разному, даже меняя финал на пролог, а пролог на финал. Варьируйте.

*Сценарий 
народного гулянья, посвященного Дню Победы.*

Пролог 
_Звучит «Школьный вальс», на сцену выходят участники театр. студии, в их исполнении пантомимическая сценка «Последний школьный звонок. 1941 год», затем одна из пар выходит на аванс-сцену, они делают надпись на школьной доске «Аня + Коля, 1941 год»
Весь текст - в записи._

Парень – ну что договорились? Поступаем в один институт!
Девушка – договорились, агроном нужная профессия, хочу вырастить такие сады, чтобы меня помнили дети и внуки!
Парень - А может и правнуки?
Девушка (смеется) – чтобы люди помнили!

_Фрагмент фонограммы «Священная война» (пара напугана, отходит на задний план, а на сцену выходят участники театр студии – юноши в форме времен войны, выстраивают клин в сторону зрителя. Парень и девушка сначала оказываются внутри клина, затем уходят)_

Солдат, стоящий в центре:

Я хочу рассказать вам, как жили мы.
Я пишу вам письмо, хотя между нами пути не близкие
В человеческий рост бурьян.
И притом тетрадные листики
Слишком временный материал.
Ну и ладно, и пусть, я согласен,
Пусть не все вернуться из нас,
Но обязательно, непременно, наши письма дойдут до вас.

_Массовка рассаживается на плащ-палатки.
Разыгрывается сценка «В короткие минуты перед боем, напишу домой я письмецо»._

Диктор - «Письма с фронта, солдатские письма. Они были порой очень скупыми, буквально в несколько строк, потому что писались в короткие промежутки между боями. В них живые боль и печаль, надежда и нежность…ненадуманные, неприкрашенные, живые…»

*Песня «Я читаю письмо, что уже пожелтело с годами…» -* 
исп. один из участников массовки.

_На муз. Фон «Реквием» или т.п., выходят участницы хореографического коллектива, это «Письма» (черно-белые балахоны с капюшоном). Становятся позади массовки «на привале», спиной к зрителю, затем исполняют хореографическую зарисовку «Реквием письмам» 
(музыка с наложением стихов)_ 

Нас долго проселками гордой России
Усталые люди на спинах несли
А сзади взрывались часы тишины.
Сошли со строки и не помнятся даты.
Мы были не письма, мы были солдаты
И тоже не все возвратились с войны.

Мы - письма, мы - руки,
Мы - губы, мы – люди.
Мы шли через реки, пожары, бои.
От имени всех неначавшихся судеб.
От имени всех оборвавшихся судеб
Мы – судьи твои.
По горькому праву, по гордому праву, по страшному праву.
Мы – судьи твои.
Мы – письма
Мы – руки
Мы – губы
Мы – люди

_По окончании хореографической зарисовки, девушки уходят на задний план и становятся лицом к зрителю. 
Музыка продолжается, участники массовки по одному обыгрывают «свои письма»:

(текст писем приведен из настоящих писем солдат времен ВОВ нашего города)_

«…я уже на фронте, Шура. Пока обо мне не беспокойся. Жив, здоров. На днях должны вступить в боевые действия, ну все можно пережить. Победа будет за нами. Ждите меня с победой, дорогие мои…»

«… как живешь, мама? Как твое здоровье, часто вижу тебя во сне. Как у вас с продуктами и с овощами? Что посадили в огороде? Напишите все о новостях в городе. Приду из армии обязательно командиром…»

«…сейчас на кратковременном отдыхе – ждем сигнал с нетерпением. И это откровенно, так как к постоянной артиллерийской музыки уже привыкли и без нее кажется, что чего-то не хватает. Вспомнил свое увлечение – организовал шахматный турнир на первенство части, если достану волейбольный мяч, так совсем будет хорошо. А на днях приезжала концертная бригада, сама Клавдия Шульженко исполнила наши любимые песни…»

На вступлении *песни «Синий платочек»* - диктор:

«Колючей проволокой сердце
Рванет бесхитростный куплет
И никуда уже не деться
От этих лет, от горьких лет.

И песня пусть продлиться в завтра
Про тот платочек и вокзал,
Которую когда – то автор 
Веленьем сердца написал.»

_На фоне песни массовка танцует вальс, (уч-цы хореогр. зарисовки снимают капюшоны и танцуют с солдатами)_

_На финале песни девушки уходят, остаются только солдаты, они снова выстраиваются в клин. Звучащий далее текст они НЕ обыгрывают, стоят молча, глядя вдаль…_
_
На муз. фоне «Реквием»_

«… на фронте пока не был, но, наверное, не сегодня – завтра вступим в бой. Мама, обо мне не беспокойся, жив буду – приду домой.…» 

диктор - «В первом же бою он погиб…»– солдат поворачивается спиной к зрителю.

«… добрый день дорогие мои, как я очень и очень соскучился. Если бы встретиться, крепко вас прижал десятки раз, поцеловал, но что можно сделать – я от вас нахожусь далеко – далеко. Поздравляю вас всех с новым годом и с новым счастьем, желаю здоровья и долгого века. Вспомните меня в новый год, когда будите садиться за стол. Жду ответа от вас…»

диктор - «Вражеская пуля не дала ему дождаться ответа…» - 2 солдата поворачиваются спиной к зрителю.

«… пламенный фронтовой привет в далекую Сибирь. Рад тем, что вы все здоровы и что у вас есть что кушать. Сообщаю вам про свою жизнь. Время здесь стоит теплое, печет солнце, самая настоящая весна. Деревья распускают листья, природа настала – лучше быть некуда. Все это хорошо, но одно плохо, что война долго не кончается. Я вам высылал посылки, в апреле месяце пошлю еще, если жив буду…»

диктор - «Он не дожил до Победы несколько дней…» - 3 солдата поворачиваются спиной к зрителю.

_В итоге из 10 чел - большая половина стоит спиной к зрителю. На заднем плане выстраивается хор.
На фоне стихотворения солдаты по - одному уходят._

Диктор:
В Сибири не было войны,
Но бесконечны павших списки.
В Сибири не было войны,
Но густо рдеют обелиски.
В Сибири не было войны, 
Но раны набухали кровью.
И средь таежной тишины
Не высыхали слезы вдовьи…

_Далее концертная программа творческих коллективов города._

*Добавлено через 57 минут*
*ФИНАЛ:*

_Под музыкальное сопровождение (вальс) выходят девушки и парни современники, танцуют вальс, одна из пар делает надпись на школьной доске: «Прощай школа. 2009год»
_
Диктор:
Подрастают мальчишки, что знают войну понаслышке,
Избалованы слишком и самоуверенны слишком.
Подрастают девчонки, не видавшие похоронки,
С легкой талией тонкой и с короткою гривкой девчонки.

Этим мальчикам, с их шелухою словесною,
Становиться бесстрашными, умными, честными.
Этим девочкам, с их маникюрами, пудрами,
Становиться спокойными, верными, мудрыми.

Это им задаваться высокими целями
Выполнять, что мечтою повелено.

1 Девушка: 
– я родилась и выросла на мирной земле, я знаю, как шумят весенние грозы, но никогда не слышала орудийного грома.

Парень:
– я вижу, как строятся новые дома, но не подозреваю, как легко они разрушаются под градом бомб и снарядов.

2 Девушка:
– я знаю, как обрываются сны, но мне трудно представить и поверить, что человеческую жизнь оборвать так же просто, как весенний утренний сон.

_Муз фон сменяется звуком метронома - на первый план выходят солдаты времен ВОВ_

1 Солдат:
Я родом не из детства – из войны.
И потому, наверное, дороже
Ценю, чем ты, и счастье тишины, 
И каждый лишний день, что мною прожит

2 солдат:
Бьют зенитки и бомбы летят завывая
Разоренное утро и ночи без сна.
Детство огнем опалила большая,
Не по детскому росту, война.

3 солдат:
Пусть мои годы не канут в туманы
Пусть вечно манит завидная даль
Пусть заживут наболевшие раны
Пусть будет горькой, но светлой печаль.

4 солдат:
Пусть мы прославимся, кое-что знача,
Пусть о нас добрая ходит молва,
Пусть Вам сопутствует в жизни удача,
Пусть не сотрутся святые слова!

Памяти павших, сомкните уста!

_Звучит громко метроном. Минута молчания._

диктор:

Еще стояла тьма немая.
В тумане таяла трава.
Девятый день большого мая
Уже вступал в свои права. (позывные Москвы)

Армейский зуммер пикнул слабо.
И улетел солдатский сон.
Связист из полкового штаба
Вскочил и бросил телефон.

Солдат:
Мама, мамочка! Победа! Победа! (идет общая сцена радости, бойца подхватывают и качают на руках, крики «Ура!!!», действие прерывается стоп- кадром.)

диктор:

И все. Не звали сигналистов.
Никто не подавал атак.
Был грохот радости неистов.
Дробил чечетку лейтенант

*(Плясовая «Яблочко» с исполнением частушек на военную тему)*

Земля моя долго мучилась.
По работе солдаты соскучились.

Встречай меня, моя милая.
Еду с фронта домой из Берлина Я!

Потеряв за пешкой пешку,
Положив за ратью рать.
Захотел в «орла» и «решку»
Гитлер с нами поиграть.

Мы с врагом играли чисто.
Здесь он смерть свою обрел.
«Решка» выпала фашистам.
Красной армии – «орел».

От Москвы и до Берлина
Дороженька узкая,
Сколько Гитлер к нам не лез 
А Победа русская!

Под окном у нас растет
Сирень голубая.
Мы победу дождались
Девятого мая!

*(общая пляска, ее сменяет мелодия песни «День ПОБЕДЫ»)*

Еще тогда нас не было на свете,
Когда с Победой вы домой пришли.
Солдаты мая – Слава вам навеки
От всей земли. От всей земли.

Благодарим солдаты, вас 
За жизнь, за детство и весну,
За тишину
За мирный дом,
За мир, в котором мы живем.

_Приветствие главы городского самоуправления_ 
*
Фейерверк.*

----------


## Рамоновна

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
СЦЕНАРИЙ № 3

От автора: все действие проходит на фоне музыки, которая идет ровным фоном, включает в себя и фон и песни для исполнения. и на фоне слайдов, характеризующих происходящее на сцене. вся музыка и видео ряд имеются.

*Музыкально-литературная композиция
«РЕКВИЕМ»*

*(песня «Журавли» 1 куплет)*

Ведущий: И горы рассыпаются от старости,
И реки высыхают от жары и от времени,
И дома рушатся от пожаров и войн,
Но остается на Земле человеческая память.

Хор: Помните, помните, помните!
Г.Н.: Через года, через века…
Е.И.: О тех, кто уже не придет никогда, -
Все: Помните!
Все: Не плачьте!
В горле сдержите стоны, горькие стоны,
Памяти павших будьте достойны! Вечно достойны!
Вечная Слава Героям!
Вечная Слава!
Вечная Слава!
И.А.: Но зачем она им, эта слава – мертвым?
Е.П.: Для чего она им, эта слава, - павшим? 
Т.Н.: Все живое спасшим, себя – не спасшим?
И.А.: Для чего она им, эта слава, - мертвым?

Все: Если молнии в тучах заплещут жарко,
И огромное небо от грома оглохнет,
Если крикнут все люди земного шара. –
Ни один из погибших даже не вздрогнет!

С.Л.: Знаю, солнце в пустые глазницы не брызнет!
Знаю, песня тяжелых могил не откроет!

Все: Но от имени сердца, от имени Жизни, повторяю:
Вечная Слава Героям!

И.А.: И бессмертные гимны, прощальные гимны
Над бессмертной планетой плывут величаво…
Е.П.: Пусть не все герои, - те, кто погибли, -
Павшим
Все: Вечная Слава!
Вечная Слава!
Е.И.: Вспомним всех поименно,
Горем вспомним своим…
Это нужно не мертвым,
Это надо – живым!
Е.В.: Вспомним гордо и прямо погибших в борьбе…
Есть великое право – забывать о себе!
Есть высокое право: пожелать и посметь!

Все: Стала вечною славой
Мгновенная смерть.
И.А.:
Разве погибнуть ты им обещала, родина?
Жизнь обещала, любовь обещала, Родина,
Но пламя ударило в небо. Ты помнишь, Родина?
Г.Н.: Тихо сказала: «Вставайте на помощь».
Все :

*«На позиции девушка провожала бойца…..»*

Солдат:
Я не смогу… я не умру… если умру, стану травой
Стану листвой, дымом костра,
вешней землей, ранней звездой…

Все: 
Только б допеть!
Только б успеть!
Только б испить чашу до дна!

Солдат:
Дай мне ясной жизни, судьба!
Дай мне гордой смерти, судьба!

Ведущий:
Война, жестокая война
Не первый месяц длится.
Жизнь как струна напряжена,
В опасности столица.
Все громче злобный вой ветров,
На взрывы дни похожи,
А сводки Совинформбюро
Тревожней все и строже.

Все:
Плескалось багровое знамя,
Горели багровые звезды.
Слепая пурга накрывала
Багровый от крови закат.
И слышалась поступь дивизий,
Великая поступь дивизий,
Железная поступь дивизий,
Точная поступь солдат!

Солдат:
Навстречу раскатам ревущего грома
Мы в бой поднимались светло и сурово.
На наших знаменах начертано слово:

Все:
Победа! Победа!
Ведущий:
А солдат погиб…

*(песня «Если б не было войны» 1-3 куплеты)*

Все: Черный камень, черный камень,
Что молчишь ты, черный камень?
Разве ты хотел такого?
Разве ты мечтал когда-то
Стать надгробьем для могилы
Неизвестного солдата?

Мать:
Ой, зачем ты, солнце красное,
Все уходишь, не прощаешься?
Ой, зачем с войны безрадостной, 
Сын, не возвращаешься?

Все:
Вечная Слава Героям!

Мать:
Возвратись, моя надежда!
Зернышко мое, зорюшка моя. Горюшко мое,- где же ты?

Все:
Вечная Слава Героям!

Е.П.:
Сын твой погиб в сорок втором.
Ветер стучит в опустевший твой дом.
Ночи твои, словно годы, длинны,
Ты – Ярославна последней войны.
Сколько снегов, сколько дождей
Было, вдова, в трудной жизни твоей.
Но ты не сможешь солдата забыть, 
сердце твое продолжает любить.
Пусть далеко сорок второй,
Все же с войны ждешь ты сына домой,
на ночь ты дверь не закрыла опять
только в России умеют так ждать.

*(песня «Пусть всегда будет солнце»,* 
Вбегают дети с шарами)

Все:
В нашем грядущем не будет войны, не будет страха,
В нашем грядущем не будет страданий, не будет нищеты.

С.Л.:
Небо над нами будет ясным, огромным и ясным.
В нашем грядущем дети отучатся плакать и будут смеяться…
Звонко, звонко смеяться!

Все:
Да, в нашем грядущем дети отучаться плакать 
и будут смеяться…
Именем Солнца, именем Родины клятву даем!
Именем жизни клянемся павшим героям:
То, что отцы не допели, мы допоем,
То, что отцы не построили, мы построим!

Все:
Люди!
Т.Н.:
Покуда сердца стучатся
Все:
Помните!
И.А.: 
и какой ценой завоевано счастье,
Все:
Пожалуйста, помните!
Е.И.:
Песню свою отправляя в полет,
Все:
Помните!
Е.П.:
О тех, кто уже никогда не споет
Все:
Помните, помните!

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
СЦЕНАРИЙ № 4


*Литературно-музыкальная композиция 
«ИСПОВЕДЬ»*
По мотивам повести Б. Васильева «Суд да дело»
_Звучит «Реквием» Моцарта. На сцену в белом плаще со свечой в руках поднимается Она, ставит свечу на стол и начинает свой рассказ._

Она: Я умерла, меня нет на этой земле, но голос мой ещё звучит в душах тех, кто знал и любил меня. Я ничего не могу вам рассказать, кроме того, что было, кроме прошлого! Потому что у голоса - того единственного, что осталось от меня на земле, - нет ни настоящего, ни будущего, а есть только прошлое. И я буду говорить только о прошлом.

_Звучит кульминационный момент «Реквиема». Она стоит спиной к зрителям, к ней подходит Он, берёт её за руку; одно мгновение они смотрят друг на друга, становятся спинами друг к другу: Она - на зрителя. Он — сзади неё. Девушка, распахнув плащ, загораживает мужчину, который в этот момент незаметно уходит за ширму. Она опускает руки - его нет. Смолкает «Реквием». 
_
Она: Тоша очень меня любил. И не сразу я поняла, что самая счастливая из всех, что только есть: меня любят. Не из удовольствия, не за то, что детей нарожу, а меня лично. Кто из женщин ещё такое счастье ощущал? Всегда ведь думаешь: А за что? Хочется, конечно, чтоб « за так просто» любил, и не верится, и каждая прикидывает, что у него на уме, если он о любви заговорил. Разве не правда? Я в 17-ть курсы кончила. Сначала в госпитале работала, потом добровольно на фронт попросилась. Просьбу мою уважили и направили в часть.

_Звучит 2-й куплет песни Б. Окуджава: (смена слайдов о войне. На сцене под эту песню идёт небольшая хореографическая композиция)_ 

«Ах, война, что ж ты, подлая, сделала? 
Вместо свадеб - разлуки и дым.
Наши девочки платьица белые
Раздарили сестрёнкам своим. 
Сапоги - ну куда от них денешься!-
Да зеленые крылья погон... 
Вы наплюйте на сплетников, девочки,
Мы сведём с ними счёты nomoм!

Она: Я, наверное, единственной санитаркой была, у которой ни романа, ни дружка, ни любимого. Ни жениха - ну никого не было. Но каждый раз ведь не отобьёшься, правда? Вот я и придумала, что у меня жених в госпитале лежит, лейтенант- разведчик! В это верили, и меня очень все уважали и берегли. А Тошу Скулова я тогда совсем не знала Он ведь уже капитаном был и командиром батальона… Из-под танков я его вытащила, в лесок оттащила - одни стволы торчат, помню, одни стволы без сучьев.

_На фоне взрывов звучит голос: «Миленький, потерпи, родименький, вот только через поляночку…»_

Она: А тут минный налёт, вой, скрежет. И я легла на Тошу, чтоб они раненого не добили. Легла и будто провалилась, даже боли не почувствовала. 

_Звучит голос на фонограмме под взрывы: «Не бойся, миленький, они мимо все, мимо... ». 
_
_В это время выходит ОН становится по другую сторону от девушки. Звучит его голос на фонограмме: « Ты что, сестрёнка, что?... » Звучит продолжение взрывов._

Он: Сквозь гимнастёрку, сквозь бельё, сквозь туман тот и бой, и время и судьбу – сквозь всё до сегодняшнего мига кровь её просочилась. Тёплая, родная. Я всем телом ощутил её и запомнил. 

_Он закрывает руками лицо. Музыка постепенно смолкает, а на смену ей звучит песня А. Пугачёвой, под которую пара выполняет хореографические движения, мало похожие на танец.
_
«Я несла свою беду
По весеннему по льду, 
Обломился лёд, душа-оборвалася! Камнем под воду пошла.
А беда, хоть тяжела,
Но за острые края задержалася.

И беда с того вот дня 
Ищет по свету меня, 
Рядом с ней идут молва 
С кривотолками. 
А что я не умерла 
Знала голая ветла 
И ещё перепела с перепёлками.»

Она: И очнулась я уже после первичной обработки в поезде. Вся в бинтах очнулась. Ох, сколько же их было – госпиталей, поездов да операций!
Тут надо сказать, что одна я осталась. Родные все в оккупации погибли, брат без вести пропал, и я на фронте только от раненых да от подружек письма получала. И в госпитале тоже самое: даже плакала, так обидно мне было, ей-богу. Всем письма идут, посылки, многих родные навещают, а я – одна одинёшенька, лежи да слезу роняй. И вдруг… Нет, это ведь не объяснишь, не расскажешь, что это вдруг означает. Вдруг, приносит мне нянечка – мне, одинокой, у которой и женского-то ничего, кроме груди не оставили! – приносит мне посылочку и записку. В посылке, как сейчас помню – клубника была – только пошла, первая самая, шоколад американский, галеты и семь кусочков сахару. А в записке так было сказано: 

_Звучит его голос на фонограмме: «Долго искал тебя, Анечка, насилу нашёл и теперь уж не потеряю! Ждать тебя буду, навещать каждый день. Готов всю жизнь на тебя положить, какая осталась, но то не мне одному решать, а тебе! Потому что, если у тебя есть любимый человек, то я всё понимаю и прошу, чтоб только помогать тебе позволила!
Командир второго батальона капитан Скулов Антон, которому ты жизнь спасла б марта 45-го года в лесу, 37 километров севернее озера Балатон. Дождь ещё с утра шёл, помнишь?»_

Она: Вот так и началось, и ходил он каждый день, и записки через санитарок передавал. Я в собственное счастье долго не верила, очень боялась верить, а потом поверила и такая счастливая была! Такая была счастливая!

_Звучит вальс Шопена, под который танцует пара влюблённых. На втором куплете, на фонограмму вальса записан его голос: «Аня! Анечка! Какая удивительная, какая звонкая, какая чистая и счастливая судьба выпала на мою долю, столкнув с фронтом и с тобой, с моей Аней и с фронтовиками, с братством и с Аней, с Аней и с дружбой, с любовью и Аней, верностью и Аней, радостью и Аней. Анечка моя! Аня!» 
Танцующая пара плавно уходит за кулисы._ 

Она: Тоша женат был и от законной своей супруги имел дочь Майю 1941 года рождения и сына Виктора- 44-го. Не подумайте чего: в начале 43-го Тошу второй раз ранило, он после госпиталя отпуск получил, к жене съездил, пожил там пять дней, почему и мальчик родился. Но он того мальчика никогда не видел, потому что в марте 45-го нас судьба свела, и всё он ради меня из души вычеркнул, даже детей. Осуждаете? Осуждайте, ваше полное право.

Выходит Он: Запретила Аня мне с женой разводиться и с нею новый брак регистрировать.

_Звучит Анин голос на фонограмме: «Не сироти детей, Тоша. Своих у нас не будет, знаешь, вырезанная я вся, а потому не сироти. Надоем, другую встретишь - слова не скажу: то - твоя воля. А дети - не твоя воля, а твоя доля, Тошенька»_ 

Она: Прожили мы с Тоше после войны много счастливых лет. Я любила его, очень любила. А потом заболела. Ноги у меня отнялись, и Тоша ещё целых полгода со мной мучился. А потом я умерла. Я уже знала, что мёртвая, что рука моя в его ладонях холодеет, а он не знал: мёртвые умнее живых.

_Звучи «Реквием». Из-за кулисы выходит Он, берёт её за руку. Она тихо и медленно уходит за кулисы, оставляя на сцене одного актёра. Звучит её голос на фонограмме: « А когда понял, так закричал, что я крик его расслышала. Далёкий-далёкий, будто с того берега…»
Он (падая на колени, кричит): Аня!_ 
_«Реквием» звучит громко, ещё громче. Актёр поднимается с колен и читает стихотворение Е. Нежинцева;_

«Пусть буду я убит в проклятый день войны, 
Пусть первым замолчу в свинцовом разговоре, 
Пусть... Лишь бы никогда не заглянуло горе 
В твой дом, в твои глаза, в твои девичьи сны…
Пусть не осмелится жестокая рука 
Черкнуть в письме, в скупой на чувства фразе,
Что ты в разорванном лежишь противогазе 
И бьётся локон твой у синего виска... »

_На сцену выходит Она (читает стихотворение О. Берггольц):_

«Я сердце своё никогда не щадила.
Ни в песне, ни в горе, ни в дружбе, ни в счастье.
Прости меня, милый. Что было - то было.
Мне горько. И всё-таки это-счастье... » 

_Звучит «Реквием». Девушка берёт свечу и задувает пламя._

*Добавлено через 26 минут*
СЦЕНАРИЙ № 5

Посвящается моему деду Заярному Василию Ивановичу и бабушке Заярной Марии Спиридоновне их старшей дочери Жуковой Валентине Васильевне (написано по их рассказам и воспоминаниям).
*«Славит молодость подвиг героев»*

_- звучит дикторский текст в записи: «65-летию Великой Победы, посвящается»,_ 
Вам, ветераны яростных сражений
Чья молодость закалена в бою,
Приносим мы любовь и уважение,
И светлую признательность свою.

_- муз фон меняется, дикторский текст в записи: «Катя, Катя – ты куда побежала? Мамуля я в клуб на репетицию!»,_

*- песня «Катюша»,*

выходит Олег (в военной форме), листает сценарий

солистка «Олег, у вас сейчас репетиция?». 

О: «Да, сейчас Катя придет.»

К: Привет, я не опоздала?

О: Нет, ты как раз вовремя, а о тебе только что песню пели.

К: Прям так уж и обо мне? Ах, Катюшу! Странно я раньше никогда не задумывалась о том, какое символичное у меня имя. 

О: Миллионы Катюш провожали во время ВОВ своих любимых на фронт и верно ждали, миллионы солдат шли в атаку с этим именем на устах.

К: Песня «Катюша» звучала из миллиона окопов, поднимая дух солдатам и будоража сердца противнику, миллионы врагов дрожали от страха перед грозной машиной с ласковым женским именем Катюша. 

О: Катюша - стала символом верности и любви, бесстрашия и воли, она дарила веру и вселяла страх.

К: И я должна быть достойна этого имени, а молодое поколение должно быть достойно подвига солдат, которые самоотверженно шли к Победе, воевали за наше будущее!

- диктор Слово пред-ся ....................................

*- песня «На побывку едет»*

О: Катя, а тебе мама рассказывала, как они жили во время войны?

К: Нет, мама родилась уже после войны, а вот её старшая сестра помнит хорошо, как провожали на фронт отца и ждали весточек, как на плечи хрупкой девочки 7 лет легла вся домашняя работа и забота о младшем брате. Как, не смотря на войну, в складчину гуляли праздники, как замирало сердце при виде почтальона у ворот. 

Костя: Как схожи судьбы сел и деревень времен войны, и в истории одной из них можно увидеть миллионы. 

_выходит жен-на_

Ж: Ребята, а вам интересна история нашего села в годы ВОВ?

О: Конечно, расскажите.

_- рассказ об истории села в годы ВОВ
- муз.фон на протяжении рассказа_

К: Интересно, а какие песни здесь были любимыми?
О: Я, конечно, утверждать не могу, но может быть одна из тех, которые репетируют у нас в клубе?

*- песня «Старый клён»
- песня «Ой при лужку при лужке»*

О: Знаешь, а я плохо помню своего деда, а он прошёл всю войну. Его призвали в 41-вом, а домой он вернулся в 46-ом, он не любил рассказывать о войне и лишь смотрел на меня, а в его глазах я видел слёзы. 

К: А я твёрдо знаю одно, мой дед очень сильно любил и оберегал меня, только сейчас через много лет я поняла почему. Мне было 6, я смотрела на мир большими любопытными глазами, я с жаждой и усердием глотала воздух знаний, я шагала вперёд с гордо поднятой головой детскими неуверенными шагами. А дед смотрел на меня и понимал одно, ради кого он шёл тяжёлыми дорогами к Победе, ради кого он каждый день рискуя жизнью, выходил из окружения, подвозя боеприпасы на передовую, ради кого каждую ночь через много лет он снова рвётся в бой. Сейчас мне 27, а я жалею лишь об одном, что не бросилась тогда к нему на шею, не смахнула слезу с огрубевшей щеки и не сказа одно: - «Дед, я горжусь тобой, и мы сделаем всё, чтобы вы гордились нами!»

О: Ты права, молодое поколение с особой благодарностью должно относиться к тем, кто на полях сражений, небывалым по напряженности ратным трудом отстоял свободу и независимость Родины, одержал безоговорочную победу над злейшим врагом человечества. А такие герои есть в каждом большом городе и маленьком селе.
К: ________________________________________, вы расскажите нам о них?

Женщина: Конечно!

_- рассказ о ветеранах ВОВ_

*- песня «Боевые ордена»
- песня «Вас всё меньше и меньше»*

_- выходит Олег, со сценарием, репетируя читает:_

В то утро простился с тобою
Твой муж, или брат, или сын,
И ты со своею судьбою
Осталась один на один.

К: Да в те далёкие грозные годы один на один со своей судьбой и с судьбой своего села оставались миллионы людей в основном это женщины и дети. Они как никто познали всю тяжесть войны.

О: Бабушка мне рассказывала о том, как они до поздней ночи работала в колхозе, как голодали и ели траву из неё же стряпали лепёшки, как ждали весточек с фронта и молились за деда. Как встречали переселенцев и помогали им обжиться на новом месте. Они готовы были отдать всё для фронта, для долгожданной победы.

-_ выходит женщина и рассказывает о тружениках тыла_

Ж: Да ребята нашим односельчанам тоже приходилось не легко в годы войны..

*- песня «На побывку едет»
- песня «Золотая свадьба» (военная)*

К: Молодежь 21 века чтит подвиг своих дедов и прадедов. Они были такими же молодыми, красивыми, как и молодежь нашего поколения. У каждого из них была своя мечта, которую они стремились осуществить, но война помешала воплотить мечту в реальность. 

О: И сегодня наша задача идти вперёд, познавать мир, мечтать, стремиться к новым горизонтам – быть достойными внуками героев Великой Отечественной Войны!!! 
Великая страна, Россия!
Могучая держава на века.
Добычей ты слыла для темной силы.
Врагом захвачена не раз была.

К: Но не стоять ей на коленях И не сломить наш русский дух!
Любовь к Руси передается в поколеньях.
Никто не сломит наших светлых чувств!

*- песня «Улыбнись Россия»*

К: Костя, что-то мы разговорились сегодня.

О: Ой, и, правда, у меня ведь соревнования через пол часа!

-_ выходит художественный руководитель_

Худ.рук: Ребята вот вы где, а я вас потеряла. Катя тебя уже мама заждалась! 

К: Уже бегу, мы ведь ещё с волонтёрами ветеранам помогать пойдём.

О: Ольга Викторовна, я тоже побежал на соревнование опаздываю. 

Худ.рук: Хорошо ребята, только не забывайте, завтра в это же время, ведь скоро День Победы у нас должно быть всё готово.

_- ведущие уходят со сцены в разные кулисы_

*- звучит припев песни «Этот День победы»*

-_ ветеранам объявляется день и время следующей встречи_

----------

анечк@ (15.03.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна

*СЦЕНАРИЙ № 6*


*Сценарий тетрализованного концерта
"Мало Родину просто так любить,
Надо Родину защищать".*


_Звучит музыка. (Фонограмма (-I) «Я люблю тебя, Россия»). На фоне музыки дикторский текст:_ 

О, светло-светлая 
И прекрасно украшена Земля Русская. 
И многими красотами Удивляешь всех- 
Озёрами синими, 
Реками буйными, 
Родниками хрустальными, 
Холмами высокими, 
Полями раздольными, 
Дубравами частыми, 
И городами красивыми, 
И сёлами дивными, 
И домами церковными, 
И богатырями могучими, 
народом великим, хранящим тебя. 

*Исп. хореографическая композиция «Родина».*
(фонограмма - песня «С чего начинается Родина» в исполнении Валерии)

_Звучит фонограмма "-"«Чёрный ворон»._ 
_На авансцену выходят юноши и девушки( 2/2)далее ведущие. Они одеты в длиннополые старорусские рубахи,  головы повязаны ленточками (как в старину), босиком. На фоне музыки:_ 

-Но подули сильные ветры с моря 
-И принесли грозные тучи на землю русскую,
-И из них выступают кровавые зори, а в них трепещут синие молнии.
-Налетел черный ворон. 
-Не ворон то, а недруги идут войной на землю русскую.
-И восстали воины русские и воеводы надёжные, 
-И дружина в боях закалённая, и доспехи золоченные, и мечи булатные. 
-И пути им известны, и переправы для них наведены, 
-И все, как один, готовы головы свои сложить за землю русскую,
-Ведь предками нашими заложена любовь к Родине. (Уходят).

_Во время текста ( на последние 4-5 строчек) ансамбль «Непоседы»занимает место за ведущими. Далее все исполнители выходят точно также.
_
Исполняется *песня «Атаман».* (реп. группы «Белый день». Автор неизвестен)

_Звучит фоновая музыка. Выходят ведущие._ 

-Я не понимаю, если каждый любит свою Родину, каждый мечтает жить просто и счастливо, откуда она берётся, эта война? 
-Подожди, о чём мечтали наши предки?
-О том, чтобы каждое утро вставало солнышко и грело землю . 
-Чтобы Земля - матушка радовала урожаем. 
-Чтобы в печке всегда был румяный каравай.
-Чтобы смех детей звенел в каждом доме.
-И позавидовали нелюди, осуществившейся мечте. Полям, лесам, хлебам, веселью, счастью людей. 
-Черна земля под ногами, кровью залита. 
-Это сильные рати сошлись вместе, словно грозные тучи. 
-А из них беспрерывно молнии сверкают, громы гремят. 
-То сошлись русские сыновья с врагом грозным. 
-Кто с мечом к нам придёт, тот от меча и погибнет.
-На том стояла и стоять будет земля русская. 

Исп. *хореографическая композиция «Богатырская сила».* (песня из реп. гр. «Цветы»)

_Звучит вальс «Тучи в голубом» или довоенный. На сцену выбегают три девочки - выпускницы. В руках у одной из них шкатулка, куда они складывают записки с желаниями. Между ними разговор:_

-Никого? 
-Никого, начинай.
-Принесли? 
-Да, да, конечно! 
-Что загадала? 
-Нельзя же говорить, не сбудется. 
-Бросай. _(Все бросают в шкатулку записки)._ 
-Ровно через 5 лет 21 июня 1946 года клянёмся собраться на этом же месте, в таком же составе. 
-А если я замуж выйду?
-За Лешку? 
-Клянёмся!
_Все кладут руки на коробочку._
-Клянёмся! 
-Клянёмся! 
-Клянёмся!

_Голос из-за кулис (зовёт):_ 

-Маруся! 
Девушка: - Лёшка!
-Тихо ты, бежим! 

_Со смехом убегают к заднику (левая сторона) и замирают._ 

Выходят парни (двое, затем к ним присоединяется третий) с гитарой, поют дворовую песню *(Б. Окуджава «Король»* только первый и второй куплеты), уходят к заднику(правая сторона), замирают. 

_Выходит девушка с ромашкой, гадает..._ 

-Любит, не любит, любит, не любит..._(Сзади подбегает парень, закрывает ей глаза)_
-Любит! Я буду любить тебя! 
-А если я потолстею? 
-Ну и что, я всё равно буду любить тебя!
-А если я заболею? 
-Ты поправишься, потому что я буду любить тебя. 
-А если ...
-Я буду любить тебя всегда.

_Звучит тот же вальс. Они кружатся и замирают у задника.(центр)_ 

_Музыка обрывается, звучит фонограмма авианалета, грохот бомбежки. Все с тревогой смотрят вверх. 
Фонограмма меняется на фанфары «Вставай, страна огромная», а затем переход на фрагмент из песни Б.Окуджавы «До свидания, мальчики». (монтаж «и ушли за солдатом солдат. До свидания, мальчики, девочки. Постарайтесь вернуться назад») 
Парни прощаются и уходят, в это же время прощаются влюбленные - парень уходит, а девушка плача подходит к выпускницам (они ее утешают), затем прощаются девушки._ 

*Ансамбль «Непоседы» «Калинушка».* (a,capella) (казачья песня)

_звучит фоновая музыка.

Выход ведущих в современной одежде. В руках одного из них шкатулка в которую складывали записки выпускницы._ 

-Омская область отправила на фронт 286,639 человек,
-Нововаршавский район свыше трех тысяч человек. 
-Село Бобринка - 418 человек.
-Они были такие же, как и мы 
-И мечтали о том же, 
-Хотели строить дома и пахать землю, 
-Растить детей и радоваться жизни, 
-Им хотелось просто счастья. 
_Девушка берёт в руки фотографию_
-У неё такие же косички, как и у меня.
-И на вид ей 17 лет. Поворачивает фото 
-«Любимому Мишке от Кати. Я тоже буду любить тебя вечно». 
_Далее они достают записки и читают их._ 
-Хочу поступить в институт и буду помогать людям. 
-Хочу, чтобы Лёшка сделал мне предложение.
-Пойду работать на завод и стану директором, научусь печь пироги. 
-Хочу, чтобы мама никогда не болела, и друзья были рядом. 
-Они пели песни такие же, как и мы. 
-И веселились так же. 

Исполняется *русская народная песня «Пошла млада за водой».*
(мл. гр. анс. «Непоседы») 

Исполняется *танец «На деревне выходной».* 

_Звучит тема «Березы». Выход ведущих._

-Война закончилась, и пушки замолчали. И годы сгладили великую беду. 
-И мы живём. И мы опять встречаем. Встречаем День Победы - лучший день в году. 
-Война закончилась, но песней опалённой над каждым домом, до сих пор она кружит. 
-И не забыли мы, что двадцать миллионов ушли в бессмертие, чтоб нам с тобою жить. 
-Они исполнили солдатский долг суровый и до конца остались Родине верны. 
-И мы в историю заглядываем снова, чтоб день сегодняшний измерить днём войны. 

_( в это время за ведущими занимают место две девушки, сидящие у костра, накрывшись одной шинелью)_ (*стих. «Зинка» - Ю. Друнина)*

Юлька:
Мы легли у разбитой ели, 
Ждём, когда же начнёт светлеть. 
Под шинелью вдвоём теплее 
На продрогшей, гнилой земле. 
Зинка (мечтательно глядя в костёр): 
-Знаешь, Юлька, я против грусти, 
Но сегодня она не в счёт. 
Дома в яблочном захолустье 
Мама, мамка моя живёт. 
У тебя есть друзья, любимый,
У меня - лишь она одна. 
Пахнет в доме квашнёй и дымом,
За порогом бурлит весна.
Старой кажется: каждый кустик
Беспокойную дочку ждёт...
Знаешь, Юлька, я против грусти,
Но сегодня она не в счёт.
Девушки встают, выходят вперёд
Юлька:
- Отогрелись мы еле-еле
Вдруг приказ: «Выступать вперёд!».
Снова рядом в сырой шинели
Светлокосый солдат идёт.
Зинка:
-С каждым днём становилось горше.
Шли без митингов и знамён.
В окруженье попал под Оршей
Наш потрёпанный батальон.
Юлька:
-Зинка нас повела в атаку, мы пробились по чёрной ржи,
По воронкам и буеракам,
Мы не ждали посмертной славы, мы хотели со славой жить!
Почему же в бинтах кровавых светлокосый солдат лежит?
Её тело своей шинелью укрывала я, зубы сжав.
Белорусские ветры пели о рязанских глухих садах.

_Звучит фонограмма (-1) песни «Журавли».(можно оркестровую, чтобы шла тема) 
 Зинка, опустив голову, медленно уходит._

Юлька:
-Знаешь, Зинка, я против грусти,
Но сегодня она не в счёт.
Где-то в яблочном захолустье
Мама, мамка твоя живёт.
У меня есть друзья, любимый,
У неё ты была одна.
Пахнет в доме квашнёй и дымом,
За порогом бурлит весна.
И старушка в цветастом платье
У иконы свечу зажгла
( с надрывом) 
Я не знаю, как написать ей,
Чтоб она тебя не ждала.

_Юлька уходит.

Выходит мальчик_, читает *«Письмо отцу».(авт. Е Благинина)
*
-Здравствуй, папка! Ты опять мне снился
Только в этот раз не на войне.
Я немного даже удивился,
До чего ж ты прежний был во сне.
Прежний -прежний, ну такой же самый,
Точно не видались мы два дня.
Ты вбежал, поцеловался с мамой,
А потом поцеловал меня.
Мама будто, плачет и смеётся,
Я визжу и вдену на тебе,
Мы с тобой начали бороться,
Я, конечно, одолел в борьбе.
А потом принёс те два осколка,
Что нашёл недавно у ворот,
И сказал тебе: «А скоро ёлка!
Ты приедешь к нам на Новый год?»
Я сказал да тут же и проснулся,
Как случилось это, не пойму.
Осторожно к стене прикоснулся,
В удивленье поглядел на тьму.
Тьма такая – ничего не видно.
Аж круги в глазах от этой тьмы!
До чего ж мне сделалось обидно,
Что с тобою вдруг расстались мы.
Папа, ты вернешься невредимый,
Ведь война когда-нибудь пройдет.
Миленький, голубчик мой, любимый,
Знаешь, скоро вправду Новый год!
Я тебя, конечно, поздравляю,
И желаю вовсе не болеть.
Я тебе желаю – прежелаю
Поскорей фашистов одолеть!
Чтоб они наш край не разрушали,
Чтоб как прежде можно было жить,
Чтоб они мне больше не мешали 
Обнимать тебя, тебя любить.
Чтоб над всем таким большущим миром
Днем и ночью был веселый свет.
Поклонись бойцам и командирам,
Передай им от меня привет.
Пожелай им всякую удачу,
Пусть идут на фрицев как один.
Я пишу тебе и чуть не плачу.
Это так… от радости… Твой сын!

Исполняется *песня «В землянке». ансамбль ДШИ*

_Звучит фоновая музыка. Выходят ведущие._

-Разве для смерти рождаются дети. Родина?
-Разве хотела ты нашей смерти. Родина?
-Разве погибнуть ты нам завещала. Родина?
-Жизнь обещала, любовь обещала. Родина!

_Выходит женщина в чёрном, с цветами (мать)_

-Жён вспоминали на привале
Друзей - в бою,И только мать
Не то и вправду забывали,
Не стеснялись вспоминать.
Но было, что пред смертью самой,
Видавши не один поход,
Бывалый воин крикнет: «Мама!»
И под разрывы упадёт.

_Звучит фонограмма песни «Алёша» (оркестровая обработка).
Женщина подходит к заднику, на котором высвечивается памятник «Алёша». Кладёт цветы и замирает.(после выхода ведущих уходит)
Звучит фоновая музыка. Выходят ведущие._ 

-144 тысячи. Скорбные эти цифры сжимают сердца.
-144 тысячи омичей не вернулись домой с полей войны.
-1570  нововаршавцев и 218 наших земляков сложили головы на огромном театре военных действий.
-В городах и сёлах, лесах и степях Украины, России, Прибалтики.
-В горах Кавказа, Крыма, Балкан, Карпат, и Альп, болотах Белоруссии.
-Их прах приняла земля Польши, Словакии, Австрии.
-Югославии и Румынии, Венгрии и Болгарии, Монголии и Кореи.
- По их, затянутым илом, останкам катят свои воды Днепр и Волга,
Дон и Висла, Дунай и Эльба.
-Их омывают воды Ладоги, Балатона, Чёрного и Каспийского, Северного и Охотского морей. 
-Их нет с нами, но жива память. Она в наших сердцах, она в каждом доме!
-Каждый год вся страна чтит память павших минутой молчания.

*Звучит «Минута молчания» Ю.Левитана.*

Исполняется *песня «Милосердная сестра».анс. «Барвинок» (*солдатская песня времен Первой мировой войны)

_Звучит фоновая музыка.Выходят ведущие в костюмах (как в начале)._

-Пока мы помним - мы живём
-В нашей памяти единство и сила народа.
- Надо продолжать мечтать, как мечтали они:
- О бескрайних полях, о чистых реках и озёрах,
-О могучих лесах, голубом небе, пенье птиц, весёлом смехе детей.
-Надо любить Землю.
-Надо беречь Землю.
-Надо охранять и защищать её.

_Звучит колокольный звон. Участники читают молитву._

-Сорок дён опостясь, встану я помолясь, пойду перекрестясь.
-Из дверей в двери, из ворот в ворота.
-Утренними тропами, огненными стопами, во чисто поле на бел камень.
-Стану я на восток лицом, на запад хребтом, оглянусь на все четыре стороны.
-На семь морей, на три океана.
(все вместе) -Ты встань, Русь, подымись, оживи, соберись, срастись.
-Царство к царству, племя к племени.
-Куёт кузнец золотой венец кованый.
-Царство Русское сковать, заклепать, собирать.
-Крепко-накрепко, туго-натуго.
-Чтобы оно, царство Русское, не рассыпалось, не расплескалось, не расплавилось.
-Чтобы мы его, царство Русское, в гульбе не разгуляли, в плясках не расплясали,
-В торгах не расторговали, на питье не распили,
-В словах не разговорили, в хвастве не расхвастали,
_(все вместе, взявшись за руки)-_
Ты встань, Русь, подымись, оживи, соберись,срастись!

Исполняется *песня «Ода Земле». Анс. «Барвинок»* 

_Звучит тема «Березы». Выходят ведущие (в современной одежде)._

-Возвращались солдаты с войны по железным дорогам страны, 
-День и ночь поезда их везли, гимнастёрки их были в пыли, 
- И от пота ещё солоны в эти дни бесконечной весны
-Возвращались домой старики, и совсем молодые отцы, 
-Москвичи, ленинградцы, донцы. Возвращались сибиряки.

Исполняется *песня «Баллада о двух солдатах». Анс. «Родные напевы»* 
Исполняется *песня «Смуглянка».анс. ДШИ* 

_Звучит фоновая музыка. Выходят ведущие (в современной одежде)_

-Они были такие же, как и мы. 
-И даже тогда, когда они прощались с друзьями, родными, любимыми порой навсегда...
-Они всё чаще мечтали
-И мечта у всех была одна
-С Победой вернуться домой.
-И вот он, Победы торжественный час, конец положивший огненным бурям,
-Ради которого каждый из нас грудь открывал осколкам и пулям.
-Такого ещё не бывало встарь пусть радость повсюду гремит не смолкая
-Праздником Мира вошёл в календарь
(все вместе) -Праздник Победы 9 мая!

Исполняется *хореографическая композиция «Победа» на песню«Ехал я из Берлина».
*
                                                             ЗАНАВЕС

----------

NatFilone (08.06.2016)

----------


## Рамоновна

СЦЕНАРИЙ № 7


*Победа деда – моя Победа!*

*Эпизод 1.*

_Звучит лейтмотив. На фоне мелодии на сцену выходят участники ТЭМов «Народис» и «Большие дети», выносят реквизит и расставляют его на глазах у зрителей: гильза, патефон, каска, комсомольский билет, рация, детская игрушка, кусок черствого черного хлеба, папаха с красной лентой, головной убор узника концлагеря. Это экспонаты районного историко-этнографического музея._

1-ый: 
Смотрите - осколок!
2-й
Настоящий?
1-й
А ты думала, игрушечный? Конечно настоящий!
3-й
Да вовсе не осколок, а гильза. Самая настоящая гильза от ППШ.
4-ый
Сколько же ему лет?
5-ый
Жаль, что предметы не умеют говорить, я уверена, эта гильза могла бы нам такое поведать…
6-й
Да предметы не умеют говорить, но за них говорит память!

*Эпизод 2.*

_Звучит лейтмотив. На передний план участник ТЭМа выносит патефон. 
_

Была жизнь – прекраснее летнего вечера,
Ясноглаза, светлолоба,
Прелестью облика человечьего-
Гляди на неё и любуйся в оба!
Была жизнь прочна и богата:
С затылка до пят- -олотой водопад
Без примеси суррогата!
Были матчи футбольные яростными,
Брали кубки братья Старостины.
Нежнейшие ноты выструивал Ойстрах,
Бойченко ставил рекорды брассом,
Вся жизнь простиралась чудесным рассказом!
И радости эти живили всем чувства,
И жить помогали и спорт, и искусство!
Заводы росли, а люди мужали
И северный полюс перелетали!
И Волгу с Москвой, обменявшихся грузами,
Связали удобными прочными узами!
И нормы работ переметили заново,
Осмысливши труд по примеру Стаханова!
И знатность людей утверждалась по праву
Труда, приносившего радость и славу.
Жизнь гуще сада плодового
Зелеными запахами околдовывала…
Была жизнь – прекраснее летнего вечера,
Ясноглаза, светлолоба,
Прелестью облика человечьего-
Гляди на неё да любуйся в оба!

_На сцене спортивный этюд в стиле 30-ых годов 20 века. Юноши и девушки выстраивают различные пирамиды. На площади дети танцуют танец мира._ 

*Эпизод 3.*

_Звучит лейтмотив. Участник ТЭМа выносит на передний план немецкую каску._
7-й
Как саранча на цветущие ветви
Налетели насильники эти!
Люди без слова, лица без чести,
Всё, что есть злого, сплавилось вместе!
Всё нелюдское в них, незнакомое,
Может, действительно, насекомые?
Обглодано лето и зелень примята!
Треск мотоциклов, дрожь автомата!
Железным напором, бездушным парадом
По нашим просторам, по нашим прохладам
Двигалась танков сила тупая!
Наши отстреливались, отступая…
Холодным расчетом, бездушным парадом,
Поля обдавая бензиновым чадом,
Спортивной походкой, загаром не теле
Они на колени швырнуть нас хотели!

*Звучит песня «Священная война»* в исполнении Дианы Хайретдиновой. 

*Эпизод 4.*

_Звучит лейтмотив. На авансцену выносится рация времен войны._

Он линию едва стростить успел
Когда вплетаясь в посвист ветровой,
Чужой свинец пронзительно запел
Над низко наклоненной головой.
Осенний день был облачен и хмур,
Дрожал от взрывов подмосковный луг.
Связист зажал зубами тонкий шнур
И за сугроб, отстреливаясь, лег.
Лишь через час его в снегу нашли.
В больших глазах застыла синева.
Меж мертвых губ по проводам текли
Живой команды твердые слова.
Связист и в смерти не покинул пост,
Венчая подвигом свой бранный труд.
Он был из тех, кто, поднимаясь в рост,
Бессмертие, как города, берут.

*Звучит песня «Офицеры былых времен»* в исполнении мужского состава народного хора ветеранов.

*Эпизод 5.*

_Звучит лейтмотив. На авансцену выносится детская игрушка времен войны._

*Звучит стих М.Джалиля «Варварство».*

Они с детьми погнали матерей 
И яму рыть заставили, а сами 
Они стояли, кучка дикарей, 
И хриплыми смеялись голосами.
У края бездны выстроили в ряд 
Бессильных женщин, худеньких ребят.
Пришел хмельной майор и медными глазами 
Окинул обреченных... Мутный дождь 
Гудел в листве соседних рощ 
И на полях, одетых мглою, 
И тучи опустились над землею, 
Друг друга с бешенством гоня...
Нет, этого я не забуду дня, 
Я не забуду никогда, вовеки! 
Я видел: плакали, как дети, реки, 
И в ярости рыдала мать-земля.
Своими видел я глазами, 
Как солнце скорбное, омытое слезами, 
Сквозь тучу вышло на поля, 
В последний раз детей поцеловало, 
В последний раз...
Шумел осенний лес. Казалось, что сейчас 
Он обезумел. Гневно бушевала 
Его листва. Сгущалась мгла вокруг.
Я слышал: мощный дуб свалился вдруг, 
Он падал, издавая вздох тяжелый.
Детей внезапно охватил испуг, — 
Прижались к матерям, цепляясь за подолы.
И выстрела раздался резкий звук, 
Прервав проклятье,
Что вырвалось у женщины одной, 
Ребенок, мальчуган больной, 
Головку спрятал в складках платья 
Еще не старой женщины. Она 
Смотрела, ужаса полна.
Как не лишиться ей рассудка! 
Все понял, понял все малютка.
— Спрячь, мамочка, меня! Не надо умирать! — 
Он плачет и, как лист, сдержать не может дрожи.
Дитя, что ей всего дороже, 
Нагнувшись, подняла двумя руками мать, 
Прижала к сердцу, против дула прямо...
— Я, мама, жить хочу. Не надо, мама! 
Пусти меня, пусти! Чего ты ждешь~- 
И хочет вырваться из рук ребенок, 
И страшен плач, и голос тонок, 
И в сердце он вонзается, как нож.
— Не бойся, мальчик мой. Сейчас
вздохнешь ты вольно.
Закрой глаза, но голову не прячь, 
Чтобы тебя живым не закопал палач.
Терпи, сынок, терпи. Сейчас не будет больно. — 
И он закрыл глаза. И заалела кровь, 
По шее лентой красной извиваясь.
Две жизни наземь падают, сливаясь, 
Две жизни и одна любовь! 
Гром грянул. Ветер свистнул в тучах.
Заплакала земля в тоске глухой.
О, сколько слез, горячих и горючих! 
Земля моя, скажи мне, что с тобой1 
Ты часто горе видела людское, 
Ты миллионы лет цвела для нас,
Но испытала ль ты хотя бы раз 
Такой позор и варварство такое?
Страна моя, враги тебе грозят, 
Но выше подними великой правды знамя, 
Омой его земли кровавыми слезами, 
И пусть его лучи пронзят, 
Пусть уничтожат беспощадно 
Тех варваров, тех дикарей, 
Что кровь детей глотают жадно, 
Кровь наших матерей...

*Звучит песня «______________________ исп. Р.Едиханов.*

*Эпизод 6.*

_Звучит лейтмотив. Участник ТЭМа выносит на авансцену комсомольский билет._

1-ый
Сорок четыре члена подпольной антифашистской организации «Молодая гвардия» награждены орденами. Все они такие разные – веселые и серьезные, задорные и мечтательные… Молодогвардейцы получили посмертно звания героев.

_На сцену выходит молодогвардеец (актер БЧДТ) босой, в окровавленной рубашке._

Ульяна Громова.… Эта худенькая, шустрая девушка с длинными косами наводила ужас на фашистов. Разве могли они предположить, что бороться с ними будут совсем юные мальчишки и девчонки?
Ульяна Громова Я погибла Мое тело едва можно узнать, но я молчала… молчала, когда меня били. Молчал, когда вырезали звезду на спине. Я молчала, несмотря на страшную боль в во всем теле. Ко мне на очную ставку привели Витю Лукьянченко. Нет, это был не Витька! Это был кто-то другой. В этом человеке живыми были только глаза.… Привели маму… О Господи! Мама, ты знала, что мне было очень трудно смотреть на тебя, когда они били тебя на моих глазах.… Прости меня! Но не могла я иначе – я молчала… Они слова из меня не вытянули! Я сейчас вспоминаю эту красивую девушку, Любку Шевцову. Ей бы ходить на свидания, дурить мальчишкам головы, а она…

_Выходит девушка – босая, в окровавленной рубашке._

Люба Шевцова. Я тоже погибла. Ха! Фашисты прозвали меня Дочерью Чумы. На последнем допросе вместо ответов я пробила им чечетку. Вот так! (танцует) чтобы сломать, фашисты били меня электрическими проводами. Было очень больно. Чтобы не заплакать, прикусила губы. Я искусала их в кровь.… В крови были не только мои губы, в крови был весь деревянный топчан, на котором меня били.… Как я могла говорить, когда молчала Улька Громова, которой на спине выжгли пятиконечную звезду, молчал Ваня Земнухов, молчали все. Меня расстреляли последней. Ребят не стало 31 января. Меня же мучили до 7 февраля. Перед расстрелом мне удалось отправить маме записку: «Прощай, мама, твоя дочь уходит в сырую землю!» Ротенфюрер СС, ведший меня на расстрел, хотел поставить меня на колени и выстрелить в затылок, но я не встала на колени и приняла пулю в лицо.

*Эпизод 7.*

_Звучит лейтмотив. Участник ТЭМа выносит на авансцену стакан с водой и кусок черного хлеба._ 

(*Ольга Бергольц «Февральский дневник»)*
Был день как день.
Ко мне пришла подруга,
не плача, рассказала, что вчера
единственного схоронила друга,
и мы молчали с нею до утра.

Какие ж я могла найти слова?
Я тоже — ленинградская вдова.

Мы съели хлеб, что был отложен на день,
в один платок закутались вдвоем,
и тихо-тихо стало в Ленинграде,
Один, стуча, трудился метроном.

И стыли ноги, и томилась свечка...
Вокруг ее слепого огонька
образовалось лунное колечко,
похожее на радугу слегка.

Когда немного посветлело небо,
мы вместе вышли за водой и хлебом
и услыхали дальней канонады
рыдающий, тяжелый, мерный гул:
то армия рвала кольцо блокады,
вела огонь по нашему врагу.

А город был в дремучий убран иней.
Уездные сугробы, тишина.
Не отыскать в снегах трамвайных линий,
одних полозьев жалоба слышна.

Скрипят, скрипят по Невскому полозья:
на детских сапках, узеньких, смешных,
в кастрюльках воду голубую возят,
дрова и скарб, умерших и больных.

Так с декабря кочуют горожане, -
за много верст, в густой туманной мгле,
в глуши слепых обледеневших зданий
отыскивая угол потеплей.

Вот женщина ведет куда-то мужа:
седая полумаска на лице,
в руках бидончик — это суп на ужин...-
Свистят снаряды, свирепеет стужа.
Товарищи, мы в огненном кольце!

А девушка с лицом заиндевелым,
упрямо стиснув почерневший рот,
завернутое в одеяло тело
на Охтенское кладбище везет.

Везет, качаясь, — к вечеру добраться б...
Глаза бесстрастно смотрят в темноту.
Скинь шапку, гражданин.
Провозят ленинградца.
погибшего на боевом посту.

Скрипят полозья в городе, скрипят...
Как многих нам уже не досчитаться!
Но мы не плачем: правду говорят,
что слезы вымерзли у ленинградцев.

Нет, мы не плачем. Слез для сердца мало.
Нам ненависть заплакать не дает.
Нам ненависть залогом жизни стала:
объединяет, греет и ведет.

О том, чтоб не прощала, не щадила,
чтоб мстила, мстила, мстила, как могу,
ко мне взывает братская могила
на охтенском, на правом берегу.

*Звучит песня «Эхо войны» исп. Л.Романова.*

*Эпизод 8.*

_Звучит лейтмотив. Участники ТЭМа выносят на авансцену папаху с красной полосой._

Вся ночь пролетела, как страшный бред.
Расстрел, назначили рано.
А было ему шестнадцать лет,
Разведчику-партизану.
В сенях умирал заколотый дед.
Сестренке ломали руки.
А он все твердил упрямое «Нет!» —
И стоном не выдал муки.
Вдоль сонной деревни его вели
В пустое мертвое поле.
Морозные комья стылой земли
Босые ступни кололи.
Мать вскрикнула тонко, бела, как мел,
И в поле вдруг стало тесно.
А он подобрался весь и запел
Свою любимую песню.
На залп он качнулся лицом вперед
И рухнул в холодный пепел.
Ты понимаешь — такой народ
Нельзя заковать в цепи.

*Звучит песня «Не для тебя» в исполнении О.Даниловой.*

*Эпизод 9.*

_Звучит лейтмотив. Участник ТЭМа выносит на авансцену серп._ 

*(Стихотворение И. Уткина «Бабы»).*

Прибегают к штабу бабы,
Говорят: — Начальник штаба,
Высылай скорей отряд.
За селом у нас в овине
Люди видели живыми
Трех фашистов, — говорят.
Командир суров и бледен. —
Я людьми сегодня беден.
Все в расходе… Как мне быть
Одному?.. Вот если, кабы
Подсобили вы мне, бабы.
Бабы: — Рады подсобить!
— Ну, тогда, — сказал он, — нате. —
Выдал бабам по гранате
И повел их за собой.
И пошел начальник штаба,
Объясняя вкратце бабам,
Как ведут гранатный бой.
За селом овин душистый.
Прикорнули три фашиста,
Крепко в сене спят… И вот
Рвется первая граната,
И гремит приказ раскатом:
— По врагу!.. Гранаты! Взвод!
Дрогнули враги спросонок —
Под огнем не до фасона! —
Поднимают руки враз,
Подтянули только брюки,
Но когда подняли руки,
Поразились: «Вас ист дас?!
Взвод… Гранаты… А на деле?»
А на деле поглядели:
Вот так штука, черт возьми!
Впереди начальник штаба,
А вокруг овина… бабы!
И не более восьми!

Звучит *мелодия песни «Шел казак на побывку домой»* в исполнении ансамбля русской народной песни «Живая вода».

*Эпизод 10.*

_Звучит лейтмотив. Участник ТЭМа выносит на авансцену головной убор узника концлагеря._

*Б.Слуцкий «Кёльнская яма»*

Нас было семьдесят тысяч пленных
В большом овраге с крутыми краями.
Лежим безмолвно и дерзновенно,
Мрем с голодухи в Кёльнской яме.

Над краем оврага утоптана площадь — 
До самого края спускается криво.
Раз в день на площадь выводят лошадь,
Живую сталкивают с обрыва.

Пока она свергается в яму,
Пока ее делим на доли неравно,
Пока по конине молотим зубами, — 
О бюргеры Кёльна, да будет вам срамно!

О граждане Кёльна, как же так?
Вы, трезвые, честные, где же вы были,
Когда, зеленее, чем медный пятак,
Мы в Кёльнской яме с голоду выли?

Собрав свои последние силы,
Мы выскребли надпись на стенке отвесной,
Короткую надпись над нашей могилой — 
Письмо солдату Страны Советской.

«Товарищ боец, остановись над нами,
Над нами, над нами, над белыми костями.
Нас было семьдесят тысяч пленных,
Мы пали за родину в Кёльнской яме!»

Когда в подлецы вербовать нас хотели,
Когда нам о хлебе кричали с оврага,
Когда патефоны о женщинах пели,
Партийцы шептали: «Ни шагу, ни шагу...»

Читайте надпись над нашей могилой!
Да будем достойны посмертной славы!
А если кто больше терпеть не в силах,
Партком разрешает самоубийство слабым.

О вы, кто наши души живые
Хотели купить за похлебку с кашей,
Смотрите, как, мясо с ладони выев,
Кончают жизнь товарищи наши!
Землю роем, скребем ногтями,
Стоном стонем в Кёльнской яме,
Но все остается — как было, как было! — 
Каша с вами, а души с нами.

*Звучит песня «Гляжу в озера синие» исполняет Ирина Ефимова.*

*Эпизод 11.*

_Звучит мелодия песни «Всё что было не со мной, помню». На сцену выходят ТЭМовцы._

1-й чтец. 
Война… Это бесстрашие защитников Бреста, это 900 дней блокадного Ленинграда, это клятва панфиловцев: «Ни шагу назад, за нами Москва!».

2-й чтец.
Это подвиг героев «Молодой гвардии», это миллионы погибших в фашистских концлагерях.

3-й чтец. 
Это добытая огнем и кровью победа под Сталинградом, это подвиг героев Курской дуги, это штурм Берлина, это память сердца всего народа. 

4-й чтец. 
Забыть прошлое — значит предать память о людях, погибших за счастье Родины. 

5-й чтец. 
Нет, ни нам, ни нашим детям забывать об этом нельзя. 

6-й чтец. 
Если за каждого погибшего во второй мировой войне человека объявить минуту молчания, мир молчал бы пятьдесят лет.

7-й чтец 
Погибших не вернуть. Этого мы сделать не в силах. Но в наших силах вернуть уважение к тем, кто пал за Отечество. Кто вызвал огонь на себя. В наших силах сделать так, чтобы не было вопиющих фактов, говорящих о вандализме двуногих. Подобных тому, что произошел 23 апреля 2007 года в г.Таллине Эстонии.

8-й чтец
Мы, поколение 21 века, 
Клянемся в памяти хранить войны священной даты,
В веках сквозь время пронести всё то, что сердцу свято!
И если надо встанем в строй за честь родной державы
Как деды наши и отцы – венцы солдатской славы! 

Все
Победа деда – моя Победа!

*«Победа» исполняет Павел Яковлев.
«Хотят ли русские войны» исполняет Гаяз Муллагалеев.
Русский танец исполняет ансамбль «Забава».
«Вечер на рейде» исполняет Геннадий Идрисов
«Чувашский девичий танец» - исполняет ансамбль народного танца «Росинка»
«За того парня» в исполнении Светланы Степановой.
«Буковинская полька» исполняет младшая группа ансамбля «Забава»
«Поклонимся великим тем годам» - исполняет народный ансамбль хоровой русской песни «Радуница».
«Веселинка» - исполняет детский танцевальный ансамбль Центра Детского творчества.
*

*Добавлено через 10 минут*


СЦЕНАРИЙ № 8


*« ДЕНЬ ПОБЕДЫ»*

Вед: День Победы! Праздник долгожданный и мирная небес голубизна
Помнят на Земле народы, страны- в этот день закончилась война.

1реб: Что такое День Победы? Это утренний парад:
Едут танки и ракеты, марширует строй солдат.
Что такое День Победы? Это праздничный салют.
Феерверк взлетает в небо, рассыпаясь там и тут.
Это фрукты и конфеты, это запахи весны.
Что такое День Победы- это значит нет войны.

2реб: Мы про первый День Победы любим слушать их рассказ-
Как сражались наши деды за весь мир и за всех нас!

*ПЕСНЯ « Наследники Победы»*

Вед: 
22июня ровно в 4 часа 
Киев бомбили нам обьявили
Что началася война.
Война- жестче нету слова
Война- печальней нету слова.
Где рёв гудков глушился плачем, как будто стоном всей земли!
От слёз не оставалось зрячих, а люди шли на фронт и шли.

_«СВЯЩЕННАЯ ВОЙНА» ( фонограмма)_
И в огне этой страшной войны рождались высокая поэзия
И удивительные песни.
Эти песни так нам известны, так близки и тебе, и мне!

*ПЕСНЯ « КАТЮША»*

Вед: На войне нужна и пляска, а особенно- вдвойне
Чтоб не слышать смерти лязга, потому как на войне!
3реб: Мы моряки отважные из плаванья пришли.
Морской привет горячий гостям мы принесли.

*ТАНЕЦ « МОРЯЧКА»*

Вед: К вам, наши женщины, мы обращаемся, чей труд во время ВОВ
Помог победить заклятого врага.

Да разве об этом расскажешь, в какие ты годы жила!
Какая безмерная тяжесть на женские плечи легла.
За всё ты бралася без страха, и как в поговорке какой.
Была ты и пряхой и ткачкой, умела иглой и пилой.
Рубила, вязала, копала - да разве всего перечтешь?
А в письмах на фронт уверяла, что будто отлично живёшь!

*ПЕСНЯ «Ах бабуля, бабушка!»*

Вед: Закончилась война. Возвращались домой солдаты, возвращались победители, но много было среди радости и ликования безутешных слёз тех, кто не дождался своих близких, своих единственных и родных. 

Почтим же их память минутой молчания.

*МИНУТА МОЛЧАНИЯ.*

Вед: Наш народ смелый, отважный прошёл в годы войны через тяжелые испытания, но выстоял, победил. Первый мирный день! Весна! 
Народ ликует и поёт, улыбками сверкают лица и прямо на улицах 
кружатся в вальсе.

*ТАНЕЦ С ШАРФИКАМИ.*

3 реб: Нужен мир тебе и мне, чистый воздух на заре,
Птичий гомон, детский смех, солнце, дождик, белый снег.
Лишь война, лишь война на планете не нужна!

4реб: Нет на свете Родины дороже! Надо всё нам сделать для неё
Чтобы день, который нами прожит, каждым часом радовал её.
Родина - в раздольях наших, отдадим ей думы и дела.
И цветами её опояшем чтобы вечно Родина цвела.

5реб: Ромашки весь луг засыпали, а клевер - пушистый шмель.
И пахнет сосной и липою, и машет крылами ель.
Вот здесь, где всё дышит сказкою, родились мы и живём,
Поэтому край наш ласковый Родиной зовём.

*ПЕСНЯ « О РОДИНЕ».*

6 реб: Мы на свет родились, чтобы радостно жить,
Чтобы вместе играть, чтобы крепко дружить
Чтоб улыбки друг другу дарить и цветы.
Чтоб исполнились в жизни все наши мечты.
*
ТАНЕЦ « КРЫЛАТЫЕ КАЧЕЛИ».
*
7реб: Не найти лучших слов 
В этот день вашей славы,
Чем простое искреннее, спасибо!
Живите долго, будьте здоровы,
Земной вам поклон!

8 реб: Дорогие ветераны!
Желаем вам счастья, здоровья! Пусть сбудутся ваши мечты.
И с искренней нашей любовью примите живые цветы.

----------


## Рамоновна

СЦЕНАРИЙ № 9

*Сценарий театрализованного концерта, 
посвященного Дню Победы
«Любовь и Война»
*


Действующие лица: 
Война
Любовь
Участники худ. самодеятельности.

*Эпиграф.*

_Занавес открывается.
На заднике сцены- два сходящихся и переплетающихся полотна: красное и черное. На красном полотне- слово «Любовь», на черном- слово «Война».
Сбоку от сцены – экран.
Свет приглушен.
Звучат с нарастающей силой звуки выстрелов и канонады._

Голос за кулисами:
Горела земля, дымились камни, плавился металл, рушился бетон. Все корежилось, изгибалось, двигалось в огне. Все было смято, раздавлено, разбито.
И среди этого хаоса жила Любовь…
Со словами любви к Родине поднимались в атаку, имя любимой женщины произносили в бреду, любовь к жизни помогала выстоять на поле брани и в концлагерях.
За то, что наш народ с достоинством и мужеством пронес на своих плечах годы Великой Отечественной войны – низкий поклон Любви!

*Пролог
*
_Звучит метроном.
На сцену под ритм метронома выходит хореографическая группа. Ее участники, символизирующие силы Войны и Любви, одеты в черные и красные хитоны.
Танцоры выстраиваются в два «коридора», по которым выходят Война и Любовь на авансцену к микрофонам.
В ходе последующего диалога танцоры изображают противостояние красных и черных сил.
Идет видеопоказ хроники Великой Отечественной войны.
_
Война: Я - многоликая Война,
Я к людям часто приходила 

Любовь: Я – всемогущая Любовь,
Я людям счастье приносила.

Война: Я – где коварство, боль и страх,
Где небо – алой крови бездна.

Любовь Я – где надежда, свет и жизнь,
Где небо – алый цвет Победы.

Война: Несу тебе я, человек,
Потерю близких, боль, страданье.

Любовь: А я несу в своих руках
Творить, любить и жить желанье.

Война: Но ты, Любовь, слабей меня,
Тебя всегда я побеждала.

Любовь: Но как всегда, твоя война 
Моей победой завершалась.

Война: Наш спор идет уже давно,
Пора поставить в этом точку.

Любовь: Сражаться будем до конца,
И днем, и ночью…

Война: И днем, и ночью.

Любовь: Смотрите, люди! Час настал
Великой битвы!

Война: Битве – быть!
Но кто нас может рассудить?

Любовь: Пусть нас рассудит человек!

_Метроном затихает. Любовь и Война уходят.
_
*Хореографическая группа исполняет танец сил Войны и Любви / «Era» - «Ameno»/
*

*Эпизод 1. «Любовь человеческая».*

_Звучит финальная часть танца.
Участники танца выстраиваются в одну шеренгу в глубине сцены, спиной к зрителю. В ходе последующего диалога они уходят за кулисы.
Мелодия танца продолжает звучать.
На авансцену выходят Любовь и Война, становятся спиной друг к другу. В ходе диалога они попеременно поворачиваются к микрофону и говорят свои слова._

Любовь: Ты загляни в сердца людей –
Увидишь в них любовь большую:
К любимым, детям, матерям,
Отцам, друзьям…Любовь святую!

Война: Но свыше воля мне дана
Любовных уз разрушить цепи,
И в бесконечный ряд крестов
Их прочно заключить навеки.
И мне идей не занимать:
Концлагеря, бомбежки, пытки…

Любовь: Но этим душу не убить! 
Напрасны все твои попытки!
Огнем войны не сжечь имен,
С которыми идут на битву,
Их повторяют вновь и вновь,
Как всемогущую молитву!

_Мелодия затихает. Любовь и Война уходят.
На сцену выходят мужчины в военной форме, которые изображают картинку привала._
*Солист исполняет песню «Темная ночь»/ст. В.Агатова, муз. Н.Богословского/*

Солиста на сцене сменяет вокальный ансамбль. В его исполнении звучит *песня «Память» /ст.Ю.Янониса, муз. М.Голоденко/*.Участники театрализации стоят в композиции «Памятник».

*Эпизод 2. «Любовь к Родине»*

_Звучит «Тема из к/ф «Профессионал» Э.Морриконе
В глубине сцены выходят Война и Любовь. В ходе диалога они продвигаются на шаг вперед – каждая на свои слова._

Любовь: Святая к Родине любовь…

Война: Я в миг ее четвертовала
Кровавой свастики крюком!

Любовь: А Русь – она еще дышала…
Она звала сынов на бой!
Они на зов полками встали!

Война: Бездумно гибли.

Любовь: Нет, не так!
С высокой честью умирали!

Война: За звук пустой.
Любовь: За отчий дом.

Война: За то, что не возьмешь руками.

Любовь: За то, что любят с малых лет,
За то, что чувствуют сердцами!

_Мелодия затихает. Любовь и Война уходят._

В исполнении солистки звучит *песня «Даль великая»/*ст.Р.Рождественского, муз. Е.Птичкина/.. Песня сопровождается видеопоказом слайдов о родном крае.

Вокальный ансамбль исполняет *песню «Березовые сны»/*ст. Г.Фере, муз. В.Гевиксмана/.

*Эпизод 3. «Любовь к жизни».*

_Звучит «Тема из к/ф «Профессионал» Э.Морриконе
На сцену с разных сторон навстречу друг к другу выходят Любовь и Война, останавливаются у боковых микрофонов._

_Любовь_: Тому, кто жизнь полюбит раз,
Смерть не страшна в любом обличье.

Война: Но знай: в моих стальных руках
Любой становится убийцей.

Любовь: Кто видел детские глаза,
В которых лучик угасает,
Святую заповедь «убей»
В душе на веру принимает.

Война: Что жизнь? Безликий мотылек.
Сгорел – и не осталось пепла.

Любовь: Но крылья тысяч мотыльков
Огонь войны заставят меркнуть!
Что означает жизнь любить?
Любить зарю с каймою алой,
Любить стеклянный воздух гор
И соловьиные рулады.
Любить небес бескрайних синь,
Полей простор, волну крутую.
Любить весь мир, а не войну!
Любить весь мир. И жизнь земную!

_Мелодия затихает. Любовь и Война уходят._

Чтец читает *стихотворение М.Дудина «Соловьи».* Выступление сопровождается фонограммой соловьиных трелей.

Солист исполняет *«Песенку о пехоте»/сл. и муз. Б.Окуджавы/.
*

*Финал.*

_Звучит «Тема из к/ф «Профессионал» Э.Морриконе
Выходят Любовь и Война. Любовь идет на освещенную авансцену, Война остается в глубине сцены, в полумраке.
_
Любовь: Окончен спор…

Война: Окончен спор.
Ты в нашей битве победила.

Любовь: Моя победа – велика!
Сокрыта в ней большая сила!

Война: И эта сила – человек.
Он на твоих фронтах сражался.

Любовь: И, за ценой не постояв,
Он за меня в огонь бросался.

Война: Но есть сторонники мои:
Тираны. Палачи, убийцы…

Любовь: Я в сердце каждого смогу
Найти любви святой крупицы.
Я покаяния приму от всех,
Кто смерти поклонялся.
Я научу их петь, творить,
Я научу их улыбаться!

Война /уходя/:
Твоя победа…

Любовь: Да, моя!
Ликуйте, люди! Настежь двери!
Ведь на пороге не война,
А я: Любовь, Надежда, Вера!

Солистка исполняет *песню «Вечная любовь»/ст. Н.Кончаловской, муз. Ш.Азнавура/.*

_Любовь отходит в глубину сцены, начинает танцевать. К ней присоединяются участники хореографической группы, одетые в красные хитоны/силы Любви/.
На последние аккорды песни Любовь и танцоры выстраиваются в финальную картинку и замирают._

_Занавес закрывается._



*Ссылка на 10-й сценарий- участник конкурса дает сбой. Постараюсь выставить завтра.*

----------

Sosnovka63 (04.02.2020), анечк@ (15.03.2016)

----------


## Светлана sun

честно говоря я не очень поняла как правильно голосовать - но мне очень понравились все сценарии, а голос я отдаю за №6, №7 и №9!

----------


## oksanagdo

Я не поняла куда нажимать, отдаю голос за № 4

----------


## Таня Л

Я тоже не нашла кнопочки для голосования. Если голос засчитается, то № 2,4,9, жаль за *№6* нельзя отдать ДВА ГОЛОСА. №6!!!

----------


## Рамоновна

Открываете тему- *вверху, над первым сообщением*- таблица с названиями сценариев. Жмете окошки понравившихся сценариев, потом кнопку внизу панели /по-моему, "проголосовать" /у меня она уже пропала, т.к. я проголосовала/ - и все. *Проголосовать каждый должен лично,* модератор ни за кого голосовать не имеет права.

----------


## Светлана sun

извиняюсь, конечно, но у меня ничего не нажимается и названия не выделяются!!!

----------


## Светлана sun

всё - получилось! Спасибо)

----------


## Таня Л

УР-Р-ААА!!! ЗАРАБОТАЛО!!!kuku:biggrin:
Просто я ещё "зеленью пузатой" была и меня до голосования не допускали. А сейчас - всё получилось! :wink:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Смогла проголосовать только за один сценарий, почему-то.. Еще очень понравился сценарий Литературно-музыкальной композиции "Исповедь" № 4 Голосую за него То же.

----------


## Рамоновна

> Смогла проголосовать только за один сценарий, почему-то.. Еще очень понравился сценарий Литературно-музыкальной композиции "Исповедь" № 4 Голосую за него То же.


На кнопку ПРОГОЛОСОВАТЬ можно нажать один раз. Поэтому сначала надо отметить все понравившиеся сценарии, а потом- голосовать

----------


## Ольга Усольцева

*Рамоновна*,
Ирина, я тоже проголосовала один раз:frown:, но мне хотелось бы еще отметить четвертый "Исповедь" и девятый "Любовь и война" сценарии. Это как-нибудь возможно сделать?

----------


## Рамоновна

> Ирина, я тоже проголосовала один раз, но мне хотелось бы еще отметить четвертый "Исповедь" и девятый "Любовь и война" сценарии. Это как-нибудь возможно сделать?


Думаю, все ошибки при голосовании можно исправить так: по окончании голосования просмотреть все сообщения в этой теме наподобие вашего, и просто учесть все предпочтения, не попавшие в голосование.

----------


## Скибыч

И я тоже в очереди!!! Причем, я - первый.(см. сообщение в "Скорой помощи" от 15.04.2010 пост №203)

----------


## oksanagdo

я наконец-то смогла проголосовать, УРА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

Прошу не учитывать мой голос, т.к. его не отдавала за кого-то конкретного, а проверяла работу опроса, точно также и голоса Техподдержки, Это Николай проверял. Желаю ВСЕМ победы!

----------


## Illickcow

many and assorted. These incorporate genetics, ageing, also as harmful life-style activities, besides a few other wellness concerns too.

But now there are numerous means to take away dim circles below eyes. Now you may do away with the ugly under eye bags, puffy eyes too as eye wrinkles. There are many treatments for beneath eye dim circles. You could *Coach Factory Outlet* decide on in the a lot of treatment alternatives which are offered nowadays. These treatment solutions selection from low-priced home remedies, for the various skincare goods which it is possible to acquire also as high-priced beauty treatment options readily available at skin clinics.



R

----------

